# Gingerbread and music playing



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been running CM7 on my TB for quite a while. As far as I can remember with CM7, I've been having issues with rapid battery drain while playing music (~10% in 30 minutes). The phone also runs *really* hot. The weirdest thing is if I play music with data off (airplane mode with bluetooth ON), I'll only drain ~2% in 30 minutes. I have no idea why having data on would cause rapid drain and the phone to run hot while playing music.

When I first got the bolt, running a Sense ROM, I wasn't having any issues with battery drain and playing music. I could go 30 minutes and drain about 3%. So, I decided to go to a GB Sense ROM in attempt to get my battery life back. I was surprised to learn that I was experiencing the same rapid drain as CM7. I'm now thinking that it's an issue with GB on the Thunderbolt.

I doubt that it is Android 2.3, but maybe the kernel for the TB. I'm not sure if the TB AOSP kernels are derived from HTC kernels. If so, then it would make sense that the TB GB kernel is causing some weird issue with music playing and why the Froyo ROMs don't have this issue.

Anyone have any idea's or input on this?
Have any of you ran CM7.x on another phone and seen that it has no battery issues when playing music?

Edit: I also have "normal" drain when data is on but I'm in wifi.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Data on and Music playing will of course cause more drain than airplane mode with music on. With data turned on the phone will be getting signal and searching for stuff to sync and also the signal is probably going up and down.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I understand, but what I'm seeing is RAPID drain. I hope the example below clears it up.

Gingerbread:
Data on on standby: 2% drain per hour
Music playing with Data off: 2% drain per hour
Music playing Data off: 20% per hour

With Froyo:
Data on on standby: 2% drain per hour
Music playing with Data off: 2% drain per hour
Music playing Data off: ~4% per hour


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure why you are getting this. i play music all the time with my phone. here is what i experience with data on
local music playing with ubermusic app (pulling artist info and everything) screen off...my 30 minute drive home i get about 4% drop
streaming pandora in high quality (thanks unlimited LTE  ) in my 30 minute drive home, it will be around 8-9% drop.

you using the same music player? is it pulling album artwork/lyrics or anything like that. that is my only question.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> Not sure why you are getting this. i play music all the time with my phone. here is what i experience with data on
> local music playing with ubermusic app (pulling artist info and everything) screen off...my 30 minute drive home i get about 4% drop
> streaming pandora in high quality (thanks unlimited LTE  ) in my 30 minute drive home, it will be around 8-9% drop.
> 
> you using the same music player? is it pulling album artwork/lyrics or anything like that. that is my only question.


Thanks for the information!

I've used Winamp and the stock music player. I've disabled features that get artwork/artist information.

Would you mind telling me what kernel/ROM/radio you're using? Also, when you're streaming music, is it through Bluetooth or aux cable?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Problem solved. It seems as though WinAmp was the culprit. It seems that even if I was using the stock music player, WinAmp was doing something that was eating my battery. I guessing it has something to do with WinAmp's wifi sync. I can now go 30 minutes and only drain 2% on bluetooth.


----------

